# training in louisville



## Soundtrackzz (Apr 16, 2008)

Hey does anyone know of any garage schools in louisville ky? Anyone will do, i dont even care if they are an actual master, just someone who wants to teach

Thanks


----------



## Topeng (Apr 17, 2008)

You're in the home of the "Slugger". Just grab one of those bad boys and start swinging.
I'm not near there but I'm sure someone will be giving you guidance here soon.
Welcome to MT.


----------

